# Fall Salmon



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

A picture of a Hen king that I took on a 9wt in MI back in the fall. Just joined this site and wanted to share. Wishing I was out on the water. Caught this hen on a big streamer in hot pink and orange. Anyone been out with the fly rod lately?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow that's a great fish! Nice job! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Very nice fish, AND I think I know that spot on the little man!  They were too spooky there when I was up year before last, the water was way too clear.

What sort of fly?

Also, salmon are some pretty fun fish, and motivated me to get a switch rod. Can't wait to fish for them.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

The fly that took that salmon was a zonker strip fly. Everyone was using egg patterns and having a little success, I tied on that big streamer and started having hookups.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

allbraid said:


> The fly that took that salmon was a zonker strip fly. Everyone was using egg patterns and having a little success, I tied on that big streamer and started having hookups.


You lucky dog! Mine would nose up and chase, but never commit to the streamer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

All the ones I have caught have been on egg patterns in October in NY. Did lose a beast using a purple streamer of some sorts. Can't even remember where I got the thing.
Had to be a #4 size. Darn thing was huge. Was using my 9 weight as well.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

the streamers were getting aggresive hits and runs. I had one buck slam a streamer (red and Black strip fly) and break my tippet. 20 mins later throwing the same pattern and color I hooked and landed the same fish and recovered the first fly. I have a friend that does the NY trip in Oct and has caught some of the biggest browns that I have ever seen, 14 to 16lb range.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Like this?


















Caught this one in a Lake Erie Trib but 99% of the lake run Browns I have caught have been in Ontario tribs.
Had a guy about 100 yards from me on Oak Orchard catch a 10.5 pounder. I helped him with a net. Man what a monster. 
The one pictured was little over 7 pounds. They are something for sure.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

That is a great fish. I assume you were fishing for steelhead. I have caught a few brown in MI while fishing for salmon but nothing of that caliber. Very Nice!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I was fishing for Steelhead. In fact I had just caught a Jack and 5 minutes later i hooked this one. Thought it was the Jack's mother but turned out to be the Brown.
Was fishing a #10 Wolly Bugger black through a deep hole. I think the fish got caught and hadn't been able to get back to the lake. Water was very low on both sides of the pool.
Sure he is gone now with all the rain and melt they have had up that way.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I have never fished for steelhead. Any suggestions or tips on a good river?


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Several rivers around the Cleveland area and east of Cleveland. Will send you some info.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks, bigduck, not looking for you honey hole just some general info, name of river and a good access point, the rest I will figure out... thats the fun part of river fishing


----------

